# Mitral Annular Calcification



## arizona1 (Jul 5, 2012)

would you use 394.9 

Calcification, valve, endocarditis, mitral

thank you


----------



## Manas maity (Jul 6, 2012)

If we go through the index we get this code only. 394.9, so I think this is the nearest code (until further specified).


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------

